# Devils lake



## LakeDelavan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello everyone I am new here and I need some help. I am planning on taking my family ice fishing on devils lake and it's a big lake and I have little time to fish. So I was wondering if some people could help me on general locations of were I could target some walleyes and perch. Message me if you can help. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Feathers (Oct 27, 2011)

Stay with Aaron McQuiod. He has houses to rent in Minnewauken. I have never fished on Devils but he told us that he will give you spots to find fish if you stay in his houses he rents. He isn't going to tell you his #1 or 2 spot where he is bringing his guided clients but he will send you to areas that hold fish. I have contacted other lodging/guides in the area to get info when I was considering planning a trip and they won't give you any info unless you pay for their guide service...good way to keep clients from staying with you who like to do it on their own.


----------

